# What a night



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope you are all safe and sound after last night.. as we say in Scotland, didn't it blow a hooly. 
The sky is now blue, I have two inches of sand on my surfaces, advertising banners are down.. 

I see rain is forecast which will help clean up the sand lol


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

lol..for me i witnessed it all night long..:O
i work mid-night shift from 12 AM till 9 AM..i was technically sitting in the middle of the storm..everything was flying around out there..hehe


----------

